# Puerto Aventuras



## CDNXPAT52

Hi newbie here...
Any Xpats living in Riviera Playa. Been vacationing there for last 20 yrs.
My husband is 48 I'm same ish... lol
Young semi retired and thinking of buying in Puerto Aventuras. 
Anyone there already any tips?
Thanks 
Cdn Family


----------



## Puertodise

CDNXPAT52 said:


> Hi newbie here...
> Any Xpats living in Riviera Playa. Been vacationing there for last 20 yrs.
> My husband is 48 I'm same ish... lol
> Young semi retired and thinking of buying in Puerto Aventuras.
> Anyone there already any tips?
> Thanks
> Cdn Family


Puerto Aventuras (PA) is a secured, gated master-community with its own little village setting with prices within any budget. PA is on the beach side of the highway and many places are within a very short walk to the beach. The master HOA here is the Colonos who is responsible for security, grounds maintenance, and a whole host of other services. 

It is very safe and has a really pleasant marina setting. Fishing charters, cruises, scuba boats, and private craft launch from PA. We have our own school with grades pre-school, elementary, middle and high school, (which host a monthly bazaar the first Saturday of every month), library, naval base, and many fun restaurants and shops. There are also medical and dental services here. 

The community started about 30 years ago (and there is still active development), and is composed of mansions on the beach, golf course homes and condos, resorts/hotels, and marina or beach condos. We have owned here for almost 4 years and have always felt totally safe. The community is largely and evenly mixed between Mexican and non-Mexican populations. Twice a week there is a Farmer's Market in the main square (by the gazebo) and on those Wednesdays and Saturdays, you get a real feeling for the diversity here.

Population wise, we have about 12,000 people but that can fluctuate. And, PA has a wonderful Mayan ruin from about 1300-1500 AD that sits on a beautiful caletta. I’ve been told that caletta is shallow and turquoise blue and such a tranquil place to go. Very safe and is open to the public.

For shopping, we head out the gate and walk a little bit up the 307 (sidewalk and pedestrian friendly) and shop at Chedraui's in their mall. For bigger trips, Sam's Club isn't too far away, either. We've never had a car in Mexico and do all our traveling by way of Colectivo (you can even get to Cancun by Colectivo) and, for really large stocking-up purchases, we take a taxi back to our condo.

There are several real estate agents in PA. If you’ve done any research, you may know that there is no MLS like in the U.S. There are no lock boxes and each listing agent holds their listings themselves. So, you may find yourself consulting with several different agents to find a home to meet your needs.

PA also has an independent free, weekly online newspaper called Pelican Free Press. It lists news and events in the community that will keep you abreast of all things Puerto Aventuras.

Hope this answers some of your questions.


----------



## costaricamex

Looks like a very nice development/community. Had to read most of the newsletter. Was interesting.

you guys forgot to pay off the municipality folks on that illegal beach sand. HAHA. 

Good luck on keeping those developers across the highway in line.


----------

